# Newborn Baby overseas on a student VISA



## smshmb (Jun 1, 2018)

Hello to all

We are on a student VISA (subclass 500) here in Australia. We returned back to our country a few months ago to born our baby.

Now we're going to continue our studies however we don't know how to get started to get a new VISA for our baby or how to add her to our VISA.

I have emailed Australian embassy in my country and also immigration offices across Australia but did not get any good answer.

I would appreciate someone who has a similar experience or knows the solution to our problem to help us.

Thank you, Guys.


----------

